# Blue Ray Brenner / LG BH16NS40 Riplock? oder doch alternative!



## Swee (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

aktuell spiele ich micht dem Gedanken den LG BH16NS40 zu kaufen.

Leider habe ich bezügich Riplock nichts gefunden weiß jemand mehr oder kann einen andere BR Brenner empfehlen?.

Gruß


----------



## Erok (4. Oktober 2013)

Das ist schon der richtige Blu-Ray-Brenner den Du Dir da ausgesucht hast 

Denk aber dran, ihn als Retail zu kaufen und nicht als Bulk. Denn Blu-Ray-Software zum abspielen bekommt man nicht kostenlos im Internet 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Swee (4. Oktober 2013)

Okay danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Dem entnehme ich, dass bei dem Brenner eine Software zum abspielen bei liegt?

Der Brenner hat also kein Riplock?

Desweiteren habe ich hier noch Testberichte gefunden mit teilweise guter und teilweise schlechter Kritik.

Aktuell soll nur abundzu eine DVD/CD gebrannt werden und Hauptsächlich als Leselaufwerk (später ggf. auch Brennen von Blue-Rays) der LG soll bei Blue-Rays in DL wohl unsauber schreiben stimmt das?


----------



## billythekitt (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab den Brenner schon seit 3 Monaten und er brennt wirklich alles ohne Probleme. Also ob teurer BluRay Rohling oder billiger Rohling. Noch nie eine BluRay verbrannt.

Selbst DVD und CD-Rohlinge von vor 2-3 Jahren brennt er hervorragend.


----------



## Swee (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke an euch 2 

Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen einer "Bulk" oder der "Retail" version?

Angeblich soll unter "Bulk" schlechtere Bauteile verbaut sein.



> Denk aber dran, ihn als Retail zu kaufen und nicht als Bulk. Denn Blu-Ray-Software zum abspielen bekommt man nicht kostenlos im Internet



Es gibt doch kostenlose hier

€dit: Hab gesehen, dass es wohl aufgrund der Lizenzen nicht geht (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t/71081-freeware-fuer-blu-ray-wiedergabe.html)


----------

